# +[P.gelöst]ATI HD5670, weder fglrx noch radeon funktionieren

## Stehan

Hallo liebes Forum,

zunächst möchte ich Allen die hier schon aktiv mitgewirkt haben meinen Dank aussprechen. Seit Jahren finde ich für fast jedes Problem, das bei mir auftritt hier die richtigen Tipps oder zumindest Denkansätze. Vielen Dank dafür!

Nun komme ich aber leider zu dem "fast" und möchte mich dafür entschuldigen, daß es etwas länger wird, aber ich habe noch nicht einmal mehr einen Anhaltspunkt, was nun wichtig und was nicht sein könnte.

Zu Weihnachten hat's für mich eine ATI HD5670 (Sapphire, 1GB DDR5) gegeben. Da weder der Weihnachtsmann noch das Christkind genau wußten, wie gut die bei mir und meinem Gentoo läuft, durfte ich mal eine Stunde die alltäglichen Sachen damit ausprobieren. Zu dem Zeitpunkt hatte ich eine nVidia 8500GT mit den nvidia-drivers bei mir am Laufen. Ich steckte die ATI-Karte in meinen PCIe-Slot, emergete mir die Treiber, welche ich hier als erste dafür zuständige fand und es funktionierte einfach alles, zwei Bildschirme, mein Flugsimulator (X-Plane) hob zu neuen Höhenflügen ab und selbst das restliche System schien plötzlich flüssiger zu laufen. Ob es der fglrx oder der radeon waren, weiß ich nicht mehr. Ich habe hier einen Beitrag gefunden, da stand nimm ... und der tat's.

Nach einer Stunde machte ich den Rechner wieder aus und tauschte die Karte wieder gegen die alte aus. Soweit alles super.

Am 25.12. habe ich sie wieder voller Erwartung in meinen Rechner eingesteckt (AMD64 X2 5000+, 64-Bit, aktuelle Pakete). Dann fiel mir auf, daß es zwei Treiber gab. Da ich es von nVidia so gewohnt war und zu 60% glaube den auch beim ersten Test genommen zu haben, entschied ich mich für den binären vom Hersteller. Die nVidia-Treiber habe ich deinstalliert, VIDEO=fglrx in /etc/make.conf eingetragen, emerge -uND world&&emerge -c eingeklopft und gewartet und der Treiber war drauf. Dann habe ich noch meinen Kernel entsprechend der schönen, wenn auch englischsprachigen Doku vom Gentoo-Forum angepaßt, aticonfig --initial eingeklopft, dann folgte ein reboot und nach zwei Minuten mit 80x25 Zeichen auf der Konsole kam xdm [ok]. Dann wurden beide Bildschirme schwarz. Keine Maus, keine Tastatur, kein Strg+Alt+F1, nichtmal der Numlock. Als hätte ich eine Kernel-Panic, allerdings ohne blinkende Tastatur-LEDs. Sekunden danach gehen beide Bildschirme aus, "Kein Signal". dmesg hatte als einzige Meldung einen "BUS-error" zu verkünden, der mir aber auch in keiner Suchmaschine bislang irgendwie half.

Umso verwirrter schaute ich dann, als ich trotz erwarteter Kernel-Panic mich per ssh mit meinem System verbinden konnte. top zeigte keinerlei Programm, daß auch nur im entferntesten an den X-Server oder seine Helfer erinnern würde. xdm aus dem runlevel raus und reboot. Das System lädt mit historischer Auflösung die Konsole auf die 19"er und ist bereit zum Anmelden auf Textebene. Verbinde ich mich per ssh und gebe dort /etc/init.d/xdm start ein, friert mir der komplette sshd, scheinbar der komplette Netzwerkstack ein, nicht mal mehr ein Ping von einem dritten Rechner wird durchgelassen, dafür kann ich mit der Numlock-, der Capslock und der scroll-lock-Leuchte noch rumspielen, das ging ja beim lokalen Start nicht, die Tastatur selbst reagiert auch auf Strg+Alt+Entf und fährt unsichtbar das System runter. Das erste, was man nach einiger Zeit sieht ist wieder das BIOS.

Dann habe ich in /etc/make.conf VIDEO=radeon ausprobiert, die xorg.conf gelöscht/weg geschoben, den übrig gelassenen fglrx.ko aus den Kernel-Modulen geschmissen und mit X -configure eine neue xorg.conf erstellen lassen. Mein Ziel: irgendein X auf irgendeinem Bildschirm. Nach einigen Versuche die Erkenntnis, daß ich radeon-ucode brauche, diese nachinstalliert und meinem üblichen genkernel --oldconfig --install ... noch ein --menuconfig hinzugefügt und die hier gefundenen Firmware-Einträge 

("radeon/CEDAR_me.bin radeon/CEDAR_pfp.bin radeon/CEDAR_rlc.bin radeon/CYPRESS_me.bin radeon/CYPRESS_pfp.bin radeon/CYPRESS_rlc.bin radeon/JUNIPER_me.bin radeon/JUNIPER_pfp.bin radeon/JUNIPER_rlc.bin radeon/REDWOOD_me.bin radeon/REDWOOD_pfp.bin radeon/REDWOOD_rlc.bin") eingetragen, bauen und kopieren lassen und noch ein reboot. Nach dem grub brauchte das System etwas, die letzte sichtbare Zeile war "[drm] loading REDWOOD Microcode" und als ich gerade fluchen wollte, daß die Kiste jetzt schon hängt, wurde meine Konsole, für ihre Verhältnisse, wunderschön. Augenfreundliche, runde, nicht riesige Schrift, so gut wie sonst nur die Textkonsole als X-Programm. Ich machte einen Satz, freute mich wie blöd, dann wurde xdm, als der kdm wieder gestartet, ich sah auf beiden Bildschirmen das gleiche, ordentliche Bild und nach der Anmeldung baute sich mein KDE auf. So wollte ich es immer haben. Eigentlich alles perfekt. Nur die Sache mit 3D klappte noch gar nicht.

Jetzt kommt der Punkt, an dem mir auch die ganzen anderen und zugegeben sehr zahlreichen Einträge im deutschen, englischen und allen anderen Foren von Gentoo, genauso wie alle Foren von Linux, FreeBSD, ..., die mir die großen Suchmaschinen so ausspuckten nicht mehr weiter halfen. Ich hatte eine 3D-Unterstützung. Meine CPU! In den Foren finde ich überall nur kein 3D, gib' mal glxinfo | grep ... ein, du mußt es schaffen, daß bei "direct rendering: Yes" steht. Das hab' ich! Genau genommen sagt mir glxinfo eine ganze Menge Sachen, die teilweise gut, teilweise schlecht aussehen. Die genaue Ausgabe habe ich unter http://www.hs-systemdienste.de/stephan/glxinfo.txt .

(Ja, www.hs-systemdienste.de ist ein Server meiner Firma. Nein, ich habe keinerlei Werbebanner, die mich für Klicks bezahlen oder sonst irgendeinen Vorteil davon möglichst viel Traffic darauf zu lenken. Zum Schluß hatte ich nur 260kB-Text in diesem Rahmen stehen und das wäre vermutlich noch schlimmer gewesen - oder?)

glxgears lieferten mir um die 60 FPS bei einer meßbaren Belastung des Dual-Cores. Nach export vblank_mode=0 in /etc/profile zeigen sie mir immerhin schonmal 90-95 FPS bei einer höheren Auslastung. Ich weiß, daß glxgears nicht so das Benchmarking-Tool sind und ich weiß auch nicht genau, was ich erwarten dürfte, meine aber mich zu erinnern, daß mir meine alte Karte doch zumindest dreistellige Werte lieferte. Kann das sein? 3D-Spiele wie z.B. torcs liefern mir sagenhafte 1FP2s, also alle zwei Sekunden ein Bild und das bei kompletter Auslastung eines Kerns.

Um's wenigstens noch ein bißchen abzukürzen: Ich habe in den Tagen vom 25.12.2010 bis jetzt (08.01.2011) insgesamt elf mal zwischen radeon und fglrx hin und her geschaltet, da ich irgendwo wieder einen Beitrag oder Kommentar gelesen hatte, der mir logisch und zielführend erscheint. Zwischenzeitig habe ich sogar die nVidia-Treiber wieder installiert, um heraus zu bekommen, welcher Teil der nVidia-Treiber beim Testen das Defizit jetzt ausgeglichen haben könnte. Das klappte diesmal natürlich auch nicht, änderte am Gesamtbild gar nichts.

Ich brauche meinen PC täglich 10 bis 12 Stunden zum Arbeiten, aber wenn ich dann mal etwas Freizeit habe heißt meine Ablenkung Flugsimulator, daher überhaupt der Wechsel auf die neue Grafikkarte, da es dort relativ häufig noch im Nebel hakte.

Da ich die schöne Konsole (Strg+Alt+F{1..6}) auch gerne nutze bin ich geneigt den radeon-Treiber nutzen zu wollen. Aktuell brauche ich aber jeden nur erdenklichen Ratschlag, welchen Weg ich noch gehen soll. Sind die fglrx (ati-drivers) mit ihrem aticonfig-Skript so toll, daß ich die nehmen soll? Oder, abgesehen von "wir sind Freunde von Open-Source", sollte ich doch lieber die radeon-Treiber nehmen, die mir auch die schönen Text-Terminals bieten. In beiden Fällen ist die Frage, was kann ich noch versuchen, damit ich endlich zum Ergebnis komme? Wie muß ich es machen. Eigentlich ging ich davon aus kein Gentoo-Profi, aber doch zumindest ein halber Gentoo-Kenner zu sein, der in den letzten sechs Jahren einiges über sein System erfahren hat. Nur mit Grafikkarten habe ich mich nie groß rumschlagen müssen. Ich bin langsam echt verzweifelt. Vielen Dank im Voraus an jeden, der auch nur über mein Problem nachdenkt. Natürlich noch mehr Dank an jeden, der eine kreative Lösung hat und mit mir teilt.

Hier noch ein paar Daten zu meinem System. Sollte ich was dringendes vergessen haben bitte ich um einen kleinen Schubser und liefere es zeitnah nach.

Die Ausgabe von emerge --info findet ihr auf http://www.hs-systemdienste.de/stephan/emerge-info.txt .

Konfiguration:

AMD Athlon64 X2 5000+, 4GB RAM, 3xSATA2, 1xPCIe16x, 2xPCIe1x (Können die sich gegenseitig stören?) 1x Bildschirm ASUS VW192 an HDMI über beiliegenden HDMI-DVI-Adapter, 1x Bildschirm ASUS VH196 an DVI über beiliegenden DVI-VGA-Adapter (auch einzelne Monitor ohne Adapter habe die gleichen Probleme).

Gentoo-System seit 2005.1 gewachsen, emerge liefert beim Update keine Probleme, ich kann aber nicht ausschließen, daß irgendwann mal ein python-updater oder perl-cleaner oder was auch immer erst bei auffälligem Problem oder auftauchen einer news (eselect news) ausgeführt wurde. System wurde seit 25.12. mit emerge -e world (natürlich mit etc-update und revdep-rebuild) neu gebaut ohne Veränderung.

Meine /etc/X11/xorg.conf findet ihr unter http://www.hs-systemdienste.de/stephan/xorg.conf

Aktuell sind auch keine Pakete über layman oder sonstige Overlays installiert.

Die /var/log/Xorg.0.log wie sie bei meinem radeon-Treiber erstellt wird findet ihr unter http://www.hs-systemdienste.de/stephan/Xorg.0.log

/var/log/Xorg.0.log bei fglrx-Treiber bricht nach den ersten 15 bis 30 Zeilen mitten im Text ab.

Mein Kernel ist der 2.6.36-r5, den ich mit genkernel --luks --menuconfig --kernname=serv --install --symlink minimalst nach Vorgaben aus dem Gentoo-Forum modifiziert habe. Die genaue zugehörige .config findet ihr unter http://www.hs-systemdienste.de/stephan/linux-2.6.36-r5.config .

Welcher Treiber ist grundsätzlich der bessere hinsichtlich Installation, Betrieb, Funktionen und Zuverlässigkeit?

Vielen Dank für jede Art von Hilfe.

Stephan

(Okay, Umfrage war ein Versuch eine Frage mit Intelligenz der Masse zu lösen. Ist wohl schief gegangen, da man jetzt das Problem nicht mehr in Übersicht versteht. Kann man die Umfrage auch wieder raus nehmen? Wie? - Danke.)Last edited by Stehan on Fri Jan 14, 2011 9:13 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## bas89

Ich habe nicht deinen ganzen Post gelesen. Aber ich ging so vor: Aaaalles grafikkartenmäßige (auch Framebuffer etc) aus dem Kernel rausnehmen, außer das in diesem Howto:

http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Gentoo_Installation_Guide

Dann den Treiber nach der Anleitung installieren. Erst dann funktionieren neue Karten (bei mir eine HD 3850 bzw. Chip RV770) perfekt.

```

[I] x11-drivers/ati-drivers

     Available versions:  (1) [M]~8.780 10.8 10.9-r1!d ~10.10 10.11

        {debug kernel_linux +modules multilib qt4}

     Installed versions:  10.11(1)(16:41:56 08.01.2011)(kernel_linux modules qt4 -debug -multilib)
```

Ich würde (derzeit!) mit R600 oder größer zum propriertären Treiber raten, vielleicht in einem oder zwei Jahren dann auf den freien umsteigen.Last edited by bas89 on Sun Jan 09, 2011 11:29 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Stehan

Vielen Dank für die Antwort.

Ich habe zwar schon des öfteren alles aus dem Kernel raus genommen, und wieder nach irgendwelchen HowTos installiert, aber natürlich versuche ich das jetzt.

Stephan

----------

## Stehan

So, der fglrx ist nach Vorgabe installiert. Ich bin jetzt auch einen Schritt weiter, ich komme auf meinen Desktop. Solange ich den zweiten Bildschirm als Klon des ersten nutze, habe ich sogar die volle Leistungsfähigkeit (inkl. 3D). Das ist schonmal ein super Schritt. Sobald ich allerdings im amdcccle zwei Bildschirme für eine KDE-Sitzung, bzw. einen X-Server mit 2880x900 (2*1440x900) einstelle, bekomme ich glxgears 4900-5300 FPS raus, bei 3D-Spielen (Torcs, Flugsimulator, ...) oder auch beim Blender kommt hingegen immer ein Speicherzugriffsfehler. dmesg sagt dazu torcs-bin[<pid>]: segfault at 4 ip 00007f4.......bc0 error 4 in libXrandr.so.2.2.0[7f4...b000+8000]

Ich meine aber schonmal was mit segfaults bei ATI gelesen zu haben und werde daher noch etwas weiter wühlen.

Dennoch freue ich mich natürlich weiterhin über jede gute Idee.

Vielen Dank nochmal an bas89!

Stephan

----------

## Marlo

Hallo Stephan,

deine Geschichte und deinen Mut dies auch zu erzählen finde ich sehr gut. Sie fast die Situation und Verwirrung um ATI und die beiden Treiber gut zusammen. Auch ich habe mir kürzlich eine Karte, die Radeon HD 5770 von Sapphire 1GB GDDR5 gehohlt und bin von Nvidia weg. Insofern kann ich deinen Lernprozess gut nachvollziehen und mitfühlen. Auch deine Begeisterung zu den schönen Schriften kann ich teilen, aber eben auch deine Erfahrungen mit diversen Foren zu dem Thema. Nachfolgend die beiden verschiedenen Installationskonzepte, die leider auch noch zwei verschiedene Varianten haben.

Open Source: Neuste x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati, neuester Kernel, neuestes Mesa, neueste xorg-server und neueste xorg-drivers, USE="gallium" VIDEO_CARDS="radeon r200 r300 r600".   Mit "neueste" meine ich: diese Pakete und deren Abhängigkeiten wie z.B. die überaus wichtige x11-libs/libdrm  mit ~x86 oder ~amd64 mergen. Besser noch in den Versionen ...9999 aus einem Overlay. Keine xorg.conf. 

Diese Konstellation geht ohne oder mit Kernelmodesetting (KMS). Wenn mit KMS, wird noch die neueste radeon-ucode gebraucht.                                                      

```
CONFIG_DRM_RADEON=m oder besser y

CONFIG_DRM_RADEON_KMS=y

CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_FB_RADEON is not set

```

Die dazugehörigen Firmwareeintrage, so wie du sie oben beschrieben hast sind richtig, aber nur die halbe Miete. Alle: 

```

CONFIG_FIRMWARE_IN_KERNEL=y

CONFIG_EXTRA_FIRMWARE_DIR="/lib/firmware"

CONFIG_EXTRA_FIRMWARE="radeon/CEDAR_me.bin radeon/CEDAR_pfp.bin radeon/CEDAR_rlc.bin radeon/CYPRESS_me.bin radeon/CYPRESS_pfp.bin radeon/CYPRESS_rlc.bin radeon/JUNIPER_me.bin radeon/JUNIPER_pfp.bin radeon/JUNIPER_rlc.bin radeon/R600_rlc.bin radeon/R700_rlc.bin radeon/REDWOOD_me.bin radeon/REDWOOD_pfp.bin radeon/REDWOOD_rlc.bin"
```

Uns was immer wieder vergessen wird bei der Installation der Firmware. Man muss sie auch in den Kernel integrieren. Also nach dem merge von radeon-ucode in /usr/src/linux den Befehle:

```

make firmware_install
```

ausführen. Ansonsten kann der Fehler mit den irre langen Wartezeiten beim booten aufkommen. Zum Schluss noch x11-misc/driconf installieren und man erhält eine schöne GUI für die DRI konfiguration.

Zu KMS die offizielle Seite zur Installation http://www.x.org/wiki/radeonBuildHowTo

 

Das nächste ware die Installation mit den proprietären Treibern von ATI. Auch hier gibt es zwei Möglichkeiten. Einmal des mergen über portage und zum zweiten den direkten Download der  ATI Catalyst™ Proprietary Display Driver - Linux x86 & Linux x86_64. Der Unterschied beim Installieren liegt in VIDEO_CARDS="fglrx". Wenn dieses Flag gesetzt ist wird der ATI Treiber aus portage gezogen. Wenn man den aus dem download von der AMD Website installieren möchte muss das Flag gelöscht sein, also keine Angabe der Video_Card. Ansonsten werden die beiden Treiber installiert und gemischt und es muss zu Fehlern kommen.

Proprietär: neueste x11-drivers/ati-drivers, alten Kernel, altes Mesa, alten xorg-server und alte xorg-drivers, VIDEO_CARDS="fglrx". Mit "alt" meine eben nicht die "neuesten". Die x11-drivers/ati-drivers funktionieren nicht mit den neuesten Kernel oder dem neuesten xorg-server. Da muss man einen Gang zurückschalten und downgraden auf x86 oder amd64.

Zu den empfohlenen Kernelparametern noch dies.

```

Loadable Module Support --->

 [*] Enable loadable module support

   [*]   Module unloading 

Processor type and features  --->

 [*] Enable VM86 support

 [*] MTRR (Memory Type Range Register) support

Device Drivers --->

 Graphics Support ---> 

  <M> /dev/agpgart (AGP Support)  

    <M> Your_AGP_Chipset_Here

  [ ] Direct Rendering Manager (XFree86 4.1.0 and higher DRI support)

 Graphics support --->

  [ ]  Support for framebuffer devices

Kernel Hacking --->

  [ ] Kernel debugging

```

Obwohl ich kein AGP habe wird es doch vom Treiber benötigt. Bei mir ist kein m sonder y angegeben. Kernel debugging ausschalten ist ein muss, es wird gerne übersehen. Was noch gerne übersehen wird ist der Eintrag in der fstab. Mann benötigt diesen Kerneleintrag:

```

   File systems -->

       Pseudo filesystems -->

           [*] Virtual memory file system support (former shm fs)
```

Und in der /etc/fstab diese Zeile:

```

tmpfs     /dev/shm           tmpfs        defaults            0 0
```

Sofern sich Änderungen am X System und den Treibern ergeben, und das geschieht bei Gentoo ja recht häufig, sollte das ganze X System homogen kompiliert werden mit:

```

emerge x11-libs/libdrm media-libs/mesa x11-apps/mesa-progs x11-base/xorg-server x11-base/xorg-drivers $(qlist -IC x11-drivers/) -pv
```

Vor dem ersten Start  die Ausgabe von "eselect opengl list" kontrollieren und "aticonfig --initial" ausführen. Wenn du weiterhin in den Foren unterwegs bist, solltes du unbedingt darauf achten, aus welche Sicht dir die Leute etwas sage. Auch hier kommt es immer wieder vor, jemand aus der Richtung x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati fragt und eine Antwort aus dem Gebiet x11-drivers/ati-drivers erhält. Oder umgekehrt, und das bei jeweils zwei Varianten. 

Also schön hinschauen, gelle  :Cool: 

Grüße

Ma

----------

## Stehan

Hallo Marlo, hallo aber auch an alle anderen!

@Marlo: Vielen Dank für deine ausführliche Beschreibung! Das war genau die Übersicht, die ich gesucht aber, zumindest nicht neuer als von 2005, gefunden habe.

Ein paar Fragen zu der Beschreibung habe ich aber noch:

1. VIDEO_CARDS="radeon r200 r300 r600"

Macht es einen Unterschied, ob man als VIDEO_CARDS radeon oder radeon r200... angibt? Emerge selbst erkennt zumindest sichtbar bei mir nur radeon und scheint den r200...-Teil zu ignorieren. Ich weiß natürlich nicht, ob im Ebuild des Radeon-Treibers vielleicht noch irgendwie/irgendwo die zusätzlichen Parameter ausgelesen werden und den Unterschied bewirken, der mir gerade noch fehlt.

2. Mein, und so wie es bislang bei der Umfrage (mit zugegeben noch geringer Beteiligung) aussieht auch euer Favorit ist ja noch der radeon-Treiber, da ich hoffe um das dauernde remergen der proprietären Treiber herum kommen zu können. Allerdings habe ich gelesen, daß dieser in der Performance, speziell bei 3D-Anwendungen, wohl dem propritären Treiber deutlich unterlegen ist. Wer kann das bestätigen oder das Gegenteil behaupten? Ein bißchen hungrig sind manche Anwendungen/Spiele ja schon und wenn der natürlich deutlich langsamer ist, wird bei mir, vielleicht auch bei anderen, der fglrx wieder deutlich interessanter.

3. Ganz allgemein: Wer hat gerade eine ATI HD5xxx, inklusive ordentlicher 2D- und 3D-Performance am Laufen, welche Versionen haben bei euch xf86-video-ati/ati-drivers, mesa, xorg-server, gentoo-sources/<alternativ>-sources, nutzt ihr x86/32 Bit oder amd64/64 Bit und auf wie vielen Bildschirmen läuft das ganze?

Bei mir läuft jetzt gerade ati-drivers-10.11 (kein ~amd64 mehr), gentoo-sources-2.6.36-r5(kein ~amd64 mehr), mesa-7.9, xorg-server-1.9.2.

3D liefert einen bus-error, sobald ich zwei Bildschirme nebeneinander (nicht geklont) habe. Ist ein Bildschirm der Klon des anderen scheint es zu funktionieren.

Außerdem habe ich bei zwei Bildschirmen unpraktische Bildfehler im Firefox wie im KDE-konsole-Fenster. Nur kleine Bereiche des Bildes werden beim Scrollen aktualisiert (erste und letzte Zeile), der Rest ist eingefrohren, solange ich ihn nicht mit der Maus markiere.

Auf jeden Fall komme ich hier mit den Vorgaben gerade nicht weiter. Nun werde ich mit dem neuen Beitrag mal wieder auf radeon umschalten. Wir zählen also mittlerweile schon 12 Hin-und-Her-Schaltereien auf dem Weg zum vollwertigen Einsatz der Karte. Das las sich beim Aussuchen alles noch deutlich einfacher...

Viele Grüße Stephan

----------

## Marlo

 *Stehan wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ein paar Fragen zu der Beschreibung habe ich aber noch:
> 
> 1. VIDEO_CARDS="radeon r200 r300 r600"
> ...

 

Du kannst es auch getrost weglassen. Wie du hier  sehen kannst, sind noch einige Funktionen bei den Mesa 3D features verteilt unter den R200, R300, R400, RS690, R500, R600/700, Evergreen und N.Islands4  Treibern. Die Angaben schwanken zwischen done, mostly, started und N/A. Mit den oben angegenen Flags erreicht man lediglich, das der Treiber im Notfall bei einigen Funktionen von z.B. Evergreen auf r200 zurückgreifen kann. Ich habe noch eine HD4290 onboard Karte, auf die ich gelegendlich zugreife und das ist mithin keine Evergreen. Also ist das lediglich eine Treiberinterne- und bei mir eine Hardwarekompatibilitätsfrage. 

 *tux ~ # eselect mesa list wrote:*   

> 
> 
> r300 (Radeon R300-R500)
> 
> gallium *
> ...

 

Hier stehen also gallium, r600 und r300 zur Verfügung.

 *Stehan wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 2. ...  Allerdings habe ich gelesen, daß dieser in der Performance, speziell bei 3D-Anwendungen, wohl dem propritären Treiber deutlich unterlegen ist. Wer kann das bestätigen oder das Gegenteil behaupten? 

 

Was sind deine Kriterien für schnell oder langsam? Ich kenne sie nicht, aber ich sage dir meine. Glxgears und fgl_glxgears sollen mir nur zeigen das es geht. Und mit http://www.phoronix-test-suite.com/ kann ich sehen, welche Optimierungen auf meiner Box etwas bringen. Nach meiner Erfahrung sind die Unterschiede nur marginal und können durchaus von Installation zu Installation bzw. Treiberversion zu Treiberversion wechseln. Nimm doch einfach das, mit dem du dich am wohlsten fühlst. Übrigens ist die Seite http://www.phoronix.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=19 ein MUSS für jeden, der sich tiefer mit den Treibern und deren Entwicklung auseinandersetzt. 

 *Stehan wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 3. Ganz allgemein: ...und auf wie vielen Bildschirmen läuft das ganze?
> 
> 

 

Zunächst solltest du prüfen, ob alle deine Anschlüsse erkannt werden.

 *tux ~ # xrandr | awk '/connected/ {print($1)}'  wrote:*   

> 
> 
> DisplayPort-0
> 
> HDMI-0
> ...

 

Und mit welcher Auflösung diese arbeiten.

 *tux ~ # xrandr wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Screen 0: minimum 320 x 200, current 1920 x 1080, maximum 8192 x 8192
> 
> DisplayPort-0 disconnected (normal left inverted right x axis y axis)
> ...

 

Und dann muss es mit den richtigen Kabeln und vor allem mit der richtigen Einstellung im BIOS auch gehen. Wenn du dort CrossFireX oder ATI Eyefinity Multi-Display eingestellt hast und willst jetzt einzelne Bildschirme ansteuern wird das Ganze natürlich schwierig.

Grüße

Ma

----------

## Stehan

Hallo nochmal,

meine Kriterien sind keine speziellen. Ob glxgears jetzt 100, 1000 oder 10000 FPS liefern ist mir auch relativ egal, habe mittlerweile ja kappiert, das es eher "ob es geht" als "wie es geht" ist. Allgemein geht es mir um 3D-Simulationen, seien es nun Spiele (Flugsimulator, oder irgendwelche Renn-Spiele zum Zeitvertreib und Abschalten) oder Animationen (Blender, Matlab/Simulink, ...), die einfach nur ordentlich laufen sollen. Wenn die Differenz nun im einstelligen Prozent-Bereich liegt, werden die Radeons bei mir das Rennen machen. Allein schon die netten Xrandr-Funktionen, die man einfach so im Betrieb anschubsen kann mag ich sehr (EDIT: Mit der Lösung am Ende funktionieren die auch!) und Marlos Ausführungen führen dazu, daß ich jetzt erstmal wieder in die Radeon-Welt voll eintauchen werde.

Mein System hat nur exakt eine Grafikkarte und an dieser Karte werden mit beiden Treibern alle Anschlüsse (HDMI, DP, DVI) erkannt. Auch beide Treiber erkennen die genauen Monitore (wie oben beschrieben verkabelt). Als Auflösungen stehen mir u.a. jeweils die optimalen 1440x900 zur Verfügung (Dank bas89s Link). CrossFireX, Eyefinity oder was es noch so gibt wurde im BIOS nicht aktiviert (Kann mein BIOS vermutlich auch gar nicht). Diese Karte soll aktuell erstmal nur ganz alleine über zwei Anschlüsse zwei normale Bildschirme bedienen und das so, daß es auch räumlich Spaß macht.

Auf jeden Fall schon mal einen riesigen Dank an alle Leser/Schreiber. Das so schnell Antworten in der Qualität kämen, hätte ich nicht erträumt.

Ich tauche jetzt erst mal wieder in die Radeon-Recherche ab, behalte diese Seite hier jedoch im Blick. Sollte es bei mir neue Schritte geben werde ich natürlich Meldung machen.

Grüße

StephanLast edited by Stehan on Fri Jan 14, 2011 11:18 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Stehan

Ein fröhliches Hallo an alle Leser und Schreiber,

Auch auf die Gefahr hin, daß es sich mehr und mehr zu einer unendlichen Geschichte ausweitet die zum Schluß keiner mehr lesen will, hier das neueste zu meinen Treiber Problemen.

In den letzten Tagen hatte ich folgende Konstellationen am Laufen:

1. ati-drivers-10.11 (die neuesten), gentoo-sources-2.6.32.-r24 (die nicht ganz so neuen), xorg-drivers-1.9, xorg-server-1.9.2, mesa-7.9

Problem dabei: Mit einem Bildschirm klappt alles. Allerdings hatte ich gelegentlich unpraktische Grafikfehler (Streifen beim Scrollen im Firefox/konsole/..., bunte Quadrate als Mauszeiger), die scheinbar zufällig auftraten. Mit zwei Bildschirmen(Xinerama) gibt's immernoch kein 3D (bekannter Fehler: segfault at 4 ip 00007f4.......bc0 error 4 in libXrandr.so.2.2.0[7f4...b000+8000]), Grafikfehler treten deutlich häufiger auf (einmal mit der Maus zwischen den Bildschirmen hin und her und der Zeiger war besagtes Quadrat.

2. xf86-video-ati-9999[1] (die ganz besonderen), gentoo-sources-2.6.37 (der neuesten), xorg-drivers-9999[1] (die besonderen), xorg-server-9999[1] (die besonderen), mesa-7.10[1] (die neuesten nicht besonderen)

Problem dabei: glxinfo meldet erstmals meine korrekte Grafikkarte, 3D ist auch schneller als vorher, allerdings immernoch deutlich zu langsam (z.B. torcs auf 800x600 mit 12FPS, 100% CPU-Last), der X-Server bricht manchmal einfach zusammen (Server died...) und man kann sich neu anmelden. Ich vermute, daß liegt an der mesa-7.10. Leider brach die mesa-9999[1] immer beim emerge ab (genaue Ausgabe gibts unter http://www.hs-systemdienste.de/stephan/mesa-9999-emerge-fehler.log). Alle mit [1] gekennzeichneten Pakete befinden sich im x11-Overlay, welches sich mit layman relativ einfach hinzu zaubern läßt. Jetzt habe ich auch Marlos Hinweis mit VIDEO_CARDS="radeon r200 r300 r600" verstanden, diese USE-Flags gibt's bei mesa-9999 nämlich plötzlich.

Damit habe ich in den letzten Tagen also so meine Freizeit verbracht. Und meine Kiste kann nach fast drei Wochen immernoch kein zuverlässiges und flüssiges 3D. Es ist zum Verzweifeln.

@Marlo: Welche Versionen benutzt du denn gerade? Hast du mesa-9999 installiert bekommen? 

Hat irgendwer mesa-9999 installiert bekommen? Gibt's da irgendwelche Tricks? Die Fehler haben ja alle was mit talloc zu tun. Das kenne ich eigentlich nur vom Samba. Oder muß man einfach mal eine Woche warten und dann wird's wieder eine neuere Version geben, die sich auch wieder Installieren läßt? Ich habe mit den 9999er-Versionen noch nie so zu tun gehabt und weiß jetzt auch wieder, warum ich eigentlich nie unmask benutze.

Vielen Dank für jeden Denkanstoß

Stephan

----------

## SvenFischer

Also ich fahre amd64 stable mit dem 10.11er fglrx un dem letzten vailla-kernel -> alles ok

Bei dem OS-radeon war das scrollen von Text unerträglich langsam im Firefox.

----------

## boris64

 *Stehan wrote:*   

> @Marlo: Welche Versionen benutzt du denn gerade? Hast du mesa-9999 installiert bekommen? 
> 
> Hat irgendwer mesa-9999 installiert bekommen? Gibt's da irgendwelche Tricks? Die Fehler haben ja alle was mit talloc zu tun. Das kenne ich eigentlich nur vom Samba. Oder muß man einfach mal eine Woche warten und dann wird's wieder eine neuere Version geben, die sich auch wieder Installieren läßt? Ich habe mit den 9999er-Versionen noch nie so zu tun gehabt und weiß jetzt auch wieder,
> 
> ...

 

Hast du eventuell --as--needed in deinen LDFLAGS? Das verursacht (bisher öfters) Fehler zusammen mit Mesa.

Möglicher Workaround aus https://forums.gentoo.org/posting.php?mode=report&p=6542406

```
# mkdir -p /etc/portage/env/ 

 # echo 'LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"' > /etc/portage/env/disabled-link-as-needed 

 # echo "media-libs/mesa disabled-link-as-needed" >> /etc/portage/package.env
```

und danach natürlich mesa-9999 neu installieren.

----------

## Stehan

Hallo,

vielen Dank auch an SvenFischer,

ich versuche es dann auch nochmal mit den vanilla-sources-2.6.36.2.

Darf ich denn auch erfahren, ob du einen oder mehrere Bildschirme angeschlossen hast und diese mit Xinerama oder etwas vergleichbarem betreibst? Wie gesagt, solange ich nur einen Bildschirm betreiben will, funktionieren die fglrx ja relativ gut. Hänge ich dann beide Bildschirme über Xinerama zusammen, so daß einer direkt neben dem anderen anfängt, ist mit allen Funktionen, die über statisches Anzeigen hinausgehen (3D, Scrollen im Firefox, ...) Schicht im Schacht. Oder ist Xinerama mittlerweile out und ich hab's einfach noch nicht mitbekommen? Mir geht's nur darum, daß die Dialoge und Programme nicht immer halb auf dem einen und halb auf dem anderen Bildschirm angezeigt werden und nach Möglichkeit eine Trennung zwischen beiden Anzeigen ist über die man dennoch mit Maus und beim verschieben auch mit Fenstern drüber kommt.

Ich wünsche mir ja insgeheim, daß jemand so etwas schreibt wie:

Ich nutze

ati-drivers-10.11

xorg-server-1.9.2

xorg-drivers-1.9

mesa-7.9 oder mesa-7.10

gentoo-sources-2.6.32 oder vanilla-sources.2.6.36.2

mit zwei, drei oder fünf Bildschirme mit oder ohne Xinerama

Die genauen Versionen der Pakete interessieren mich. Oder seit ihr wirklich alle so schnell beim Update, daß die bei euch installierte "neueste Version" wirklich immer die aktuelle im Portage ist? Seit ich jetzt schon die "neuesten" und "nicht ganz neuen" Versionen teste, haben diese sich ja schon drei mal verändert.

Versteht mich bitte nicht falsch. Ich bin sagenhaft dankbar für die Mühe, die sich die bisherigen Schreiber gemacht haben. Ich glaube ja auch schon eine ganze Menge von Zusammenhängen verstanden und grundsätzlich mal wieder einen ordentlichen Happen über mein eigenes System gelernt zu haben. Mittlerweile bin ich aber auch schon sehr verzweifelt, daß es bei mir nicht geht. Wenn ich mir jetzt exakt die gleichen Versionen, vielleicht sogar noch die gleichen USE-Flags installieren würde und es klappt immernoch nicht, dann würde ich mich wieder mehr auf BIOS-, IRQ oder eine andere Ebene konzentrieren. Bis jetzt habe ich aus den ganzen Beiträgen im Gentoo-Forum wie auch allen möglichen Computer-Zeitschriften-Foren, in internationalen Hardware-Foren und lokalen Linux-User-Groups nur gelesen, daß die Treiber, sowohl fglrx als auch radeon, entweder stark schwankende Qualität bis hin zum Status unbrauchbar hatten/hätten oder zumindest Ewigkeiten hinter der aktuellen Hardware (HD 5670 ist glaube ich seit Januar 2010 draußen) her hinken. Daher ist das momentan noch der in meinen Augen wahrscheinlichste Schwachpunkt. Würde mir jetzt jemand meinen Wunsch inklusive Versionsnummern erfüllen und dabei noch berichten, daß seine HD5xxx, HD 4xxx oder gar HD 6xxx mit 3D auf mehreren Bildschirmen funktioniert, wäre ich vermutlich einen Schritt weiter. Ich würde vergleichen, wie unterschiedlich dessen Karte zu meiner ist und mir genau das System zusammen installieren. Läuft es dann werde ich das hier ordentlich als "So läuft's"-Zustand dokumentieren und sollte es weitere "Treiber-Opfer" geben, können die hier eine genaue Zusammenstellung von Paketen finden, mit denen es funktioniert. Updaten kann dann jeder wieder Schrittweise und so die Fehlerursachen überschaubar halten. Sollte es nicht funktionieren, bräuchte ich zumindest bei den Treibern/Configs nicht mehr weiter im Trüben zu fischen.

Vielen Dank für eure Mühe und Geduld.

Stephan

----------

## Stehan

Hallo boris64,

vielen Dank für deinen Beitrag. Das fühlt sich ein bißchen nach einem heißen Eisen an. Ich habe LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

Werde der Spur auch mal nachgehen.

Vielen Dank dafür!

Stephan

----------

## Stehan

Sollte die Lösung gefunden sein?

mesa-9999 ist drauf, erkannt wurde die Karte ja mit den restlichen 9999er-Versionen schon, nur mesa-9999 fehlte noch.

Jetzt muß ich nur noch ein bißchen B&B betreiben: Booten und Beten.

----------

## Stehan

Zumindest ganz ist das noch nicht die Lösung.

Bislang sind zumindest die Abstürze des X-Servers weg, die mich ja bei den 9999er-Versionen ohne passende mesa begleitet haben. Das von mir aber zu Vergleichen herangezogene Torcs liefert mir allerdings immernoch maximal 16FPS bei 800x600. Mein so geliebter Flugsimulator schafft 2FPS im komplett dichten Nebel. KDE schafft jetzt zwar Compositing, allerdings sind die Effekte wie "wabernde Fenster" laut System-Meldung nicht unterstützt. Nicht, daß mich diese Effekte besonders interessieren würden, aber sie zeigen mir doch zusätzlich, daß es noch nicht optimal ist. Kann man da noch mit USE-Flags was reißen? Tipps sind weiterhin willkommen, ich prügel mich noch ein bißchen mit dem System rum.

Und direkt noch eine Frage: glxinfo sagt mir bei den fglrx-Treibern auf einem Bildschirm am Ende der Ausgabe etwas über GLXFBConfigs. In der darauf folgenden Tabelle ist in der letzten Spalte überall der Wert None eingetragen. Der gleiche Aufruf bei den Radeon-Treibern liefert zeilenweise abwechselnd None und Slow. Soll das so oder kann man daraus auch noch was erkennen?

Vielen Dank bis jetzt.

Stephan

----------

## Stehan

Aber das ist die Antwort!

Guten Morgen liebe Leser, Schreiber und Interessierte!

Es ist vollbracht. Auf zwei Bildschirmen läuft alles mit der HD5670 optimal.

Performance: deutlich vorhanden

Desktop-Effekte: auf Wunsch vorhanden

CPU-Last: keine besondere

Lernkurve: erst sehr flach, anschließend exponentiell positiv ansteigend mit erschreckender Erkenntnis am Schluß

Lösungssystem:

Linux serv 2.6.36-gentoo-r5-fglrx #2 SMP Thu Jan 13 21:50:08 CET 2011 x86_64 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 5000+ AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux

(Bemerkung: normale gentoo-sources-2.6.36-r5, -fglrx angehängte Version in .config, also egal für den Erfolg)

(Noch eine Bemerkung: meine .config liegt unter www.hs-systemdienste.de/stephan/linux-2.6.36-gentoo-r5.config zur Ansicht/zum Übernehmen bereit)

Installiert sind (nicht angegebene USE-Flags sind deaktiviert oder zum Zeitpunkt dieser Auflistung nicht vorhanden; vermutlich sind sie nicht alle nötig, aber so läuft's hier):

 *Quote:*   

> x11-base/xorg-server-1.9.2 USE="ipv6 nptl udev xorg"
> 
> x11-base/xorg-drivers-1.9 INPUT_DEVICES="evdev" VIDEO_CARDS="fglrx"
> 
> dadurch: ~x11-drivers/ati-drivers-10.12 USE="kernel_linux modules multilib qt4"
> ...

 

Und jetzt kommt meine Erkenntnis. Ich bin mal gespannt, ob die einer bestätigen kann, oder ob es bei mir nur zufällig läuft. Wie so oft findet man im Internet sowohl "Ist doch klar!" und "Wußtest du das etwa noch nicht?" wie auch "Das habe ich nicht." und "Bei mir läuft's nur anders."

Wer Xinerama oder eine vergleichbare Funktion nutzen möchte, muß KDE, vermutlich auch noch andere Pakete, weswegen ich es in die globalen USE-Flags in /etc/make.conf eingetragen habe, mit dem USE-Flag xinerama emergen. Soweit das Altbekannte. Jetzt die Neuerung: Im Catalyst Control Center muß man Xinerama dann wieder deaktivieren, was dazu führt, daß er in die xorg.conf auch Option "Xinerama" "off" einträgt. (Klar kann man das auch direkt in der xorg.conf eingeben.) Außerdem stellt man im Anzeigen-Manager unter der Lasche "Mehrere Anzeigen" die Option "Desktop über mehrere Anzeigen mit Anzeige(n)" ein. Was also bei den nVidia-Karten genau dazu führte, daß der Bildschirm einfach so von einem auf den anderen über ging und viele neue Fenster genau zur Hälfte links, zur Hälfte rechts anzeigte, ist bei ATI also die Funktion, die bei nVidia mit Einzel-Bildschirme mit Xinerama hieß.

Startet man dann wieder den X-Server, hat man Xinerama oder zumindest das, was ich für die Xinerama-Funktionalität hielt, aktiviert, obwohl der PC meint, es wäre nicht aktiviert. Der ATI-Treiber scheint das also irgendwo selbst zu machen und stört sich dran, wenn es schon von wem anders (z.B. dem X-Server) gemacht wird und daher fliegen einem bei mehreren Bildschirmen auch manche Treiber-Funktionen so dezent um die Ohren. Vielleicht stellte ich mir unter Xinerama aber auch bloß was völlig falsches vor. Wer weiß das schon...

(Alles was ich hier schreibe beruht auf meinen Beobachtungen und ist weder mit der Aussagekraft von Quellcode, noch mit Experten-Meinungen zu verwechseln!)

Anstatt einer ordentlichen Fehlermeldung, die wenigstens irgendwas in der Richtung angedeutet hätte, gab's vorher nur einen segfault, sobald ein Programm minimal anspruchsvoller an den Treiber heran trat. Für die Programmierer unter uns ist es vielleicht nachzuvollziehen, da hat halt keiner dran gedacht das abzufangen. Für den Anwender, zu denen ich beim Installieren dieses Treibers zähle, ist es jedoch äußerst undankbar, daß man meint auf dem richtigen Weg zu sein und dann wo anders vor eine Wand zu laufen. Meine aktuelle, funktionierende xorg.conf findet man unter http://www.hs-systemdienste.de/stephan/xorg.conf sie sollte hauptsächlich der Standard-Datei aus dem aticonfig --initial mit anschließender Bearbeitung durch den amdcccle (Catalyst Control Center) entsprechen. Jetzt liefert auch glxinfo ordentliche Einträge, oder zumindest die "Slow"-Zeilen beim radeon-Treiber sind raus.

Ich möchte mich nochmal bei allen bedanken, die hier teilgenommen haben. Ihr habt mir sagenhaft geholfen, mal mit guten Ratschlägen, mal mit Denkanstößen, mal mit konkreten Beschreibungen und mal mit dem Gefühl, daß ich mich zwischenzeitig vielleicht nicht mit Ruhm bekleckert, aber doch auch nicht nur komplett blöd angestellt habe. Danke!

Sollte jetzt oder in den nächsten Jahren irgendwann mal irgendwer ähnliches erleben, bin ich gerne bereit mit meinen Erfahrungsberichten mein Bestes zur Unterstützung zu geben, zumindest solange ich mich noch irgendwie erinnern kann. Ihr erreicht mich dazu unter meiner Email-Adresse, die in diesem Forum offen sichtbar sein sollte. Ansonsten bin ich natürlich auch durch dieses Forum erreichbar.

Viele Grüße aus Aachen,

Stephan

----------

## bas89

Danke für deinen ausführlichen Bericht! Ich werde mir dann demnächst einen zweiten Monitor anschaffen  :Wink: 

----------

## Stehan

Man hilft ja gern und wo man kann...  :Smile: 

----------

## Finswimmer

Danke für die funktionierende Paket-Kombination.

Dadurch habe ich mich nochmal dran gesetzt und konnte die falsche Konfiguration im Kernel beheben und jetzt läuft alles super mit meiner HD 5650  :Smile: 

(Nur den zweiten Bildschirm/Beamer über VGA/HDMI muss ich noch testen)

----------

## Stehan

Hallo Finswimmer!

Na dann wünsche ich dir beim Testen mal viel Erfolg. Ich sitze jetzt seit einigen Stunden schon an meinem System und habe keinerlei Probleme. Eher im Gegenteil, man kann im amdcccle so ziemlich alles einstellen was man haben will und er macht vieles davon einfach so, die ganzen xrandr-Funktionen klappen auch, bei drehbaren Bildschirmen sind damit auch ganze A4-Seiten in angenehmer Größe auf dem Bildschirm darstellen. Daher erwarte ich eigentlich daß auch Beamer locker klappen sollten.

Grüße,

Stephan

----------

